

Slicehost: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) 32-bit and 64-bit Images Available - rythie
http://www.slicehost.com/articles/2010/4/30/ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx-32-bit-and-64-bit-images-available

======
JshWright
Really? It's news when a VPS provider adds a new image? Heck, in that case...
[http://blog.linode.com/2010/04/29/ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-
lyn...](http://blog.linode.com/2010/04/29/ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-lynx/) was
announced yesterday.

~~~
rythie
That was on the front page yesterday...
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1305749>

------
nailer
I was talking the the Rackspace dudes at PyCon (I'm a Slicehost customer since
before they were bought) and apparently the same backend infrastructure is
cheaper if you buy it on a 'Rackspace cloud' branded plan rather than a
'Slicehost' plan.

~~~
martin
That's not necessarily true, because the RS Cloud rates don't include any
bandwidth while the Slicehost rates do. Depending on your usage, Slicehost can
be cheaper.

------
ivenkys
I don't get it, admittedly this is a fast turnaround by Slicehost, but how is
this news for discussion ?

